# Room Discounts - 40% off DisneyWorld and 30% off Disneyland



## alwysonvac (Sep 14, 2010)

From MOUSESAVERS.COM

DISNEYWORLD in Florida


> *Fall/Winter Savings of up to 40% Off*
> 
> Stay dates: 10/3/10-11/23/10, 11/27/10-12/25/10 and 1/1/11-2/16/11. Get a 25%-40% discount off regular "Rack" rates for 2010 or 2011. Percent off varies by resort type. Use code CM5 or AK9 for 2010 stays; code MM2 for 2011 stays. Some dates will be blocked out. Rates not available for all dates and resorts.
> 
> ...




DISNEYLAND in California


> From - http://www.mousesavers.com/dlresorts.html#drr
> 
> *Book early and save at least 30% on a Disneyland Resort Hotel *- For arrivals from October 1 through December 16, select a 2-night minimum stay and save:
> 
> ...


----------

